# Broadheads Suggestions



## percheye hunter (Jun 8, 2006)

Looking for some adivce for boradheads. I shoot a matthews DXT at 68 pounds carbon arrows. I used the rage broadheads last year the three and two blade and really disliked the results with the deer taken, in fact ill never use them agian. this is an area I dont know a whole lot about. Should I be looking at fixed or expandables? I just want a broadhead that I can rely on . rage's were not reliable at all so please share your input.


----------



## Atchison (Feb 18, 2009)

Montecs -- fixed blade no issues very reliable as its all 1 peice

Lots of other good heads too, if you want mechanical look at the T3, other options I'd shoot --> slick trick or muzzy


----------



## radiohead (Apr 11, 2006)

I'm a fan of keeping it simple. Fixed blades never fail to open.

I would look at Slick Tricks or G5 Montecs. I buy the Montecs because I have loved the results and G5 is a Michigan company.


----------



## Non Typical (Feb 17, 2009)

I think if you want to stay with mechanicals, the NAP Bloodrunners have had nothing but good to be stated. Fixed, I like the Thunderheads, Hellrazors, G5 Montec, Slick Tricks, Magnus, Muzzy, and Silver Flames. Which ever you decide on, make sure to shoot them before you go out on the hunt.
Pat


----------



## fishnpbr (Dec 2, 2007)

Been using Thunderheads for a long time. Never an issue.


----------



## iLiveInTrees (Jun 29, 2010)

I like the G5 Montecs alot, especially the Carbon Steels. If you are looking for a fixed blade that flies great, you should strongly consider trying American Broadhead's Sonic Pro's. They are small, but I shoot the same from 60 yards with these as I do my field tips. I've had nothing but pass thru's with these.


----------



## sbooy42 (Mar 6, 2007)

NAP Spitfires
Magnus Suffer ss
G5 Montecs
Slick Tricks

But the G5 T3s will be the first to fly this year...I cant wait to see what these heads do to an animal..:evil:


----------



## aquanator (Dec 1, 2005)

I've never had any problems with mechanicals failing to open, so I prefer them. The only problem I've had with fixed blades is drift which I assume is from the blades creating a wind / plane-ing effect.


----------



## SPH (Jan 20, 2004)

I second the american broadhead sonics. Have used a lot of broadheads and these fly great and are as sharp as they come. Only downside is that after you shoot a deer the blades are junk but the results are work putting new blades on each year.


----------



## Daddy&leelee (Sep 23, 2010)

I use the rage Three blad 100 grain Ive taken several deer I put holes the size of golf balls in them they fly better than anything Ive ever used. I swear by them. I shot a medium sized doe at 48 paces and the arrow went straight through. They crush rib bones. I hit a scrub buck In the shoulder blade the arrow still poked out on the oppisite side. he was about 20 yards. I hate muzzys, Grim reapers in my experince suck. I shoot a pse quantam at about 73 pounds Rage are the best broadhead ive ever used but I shoot three bladed tips they do almost as much dammage as some of the deer my dads freinds bring over they shot with a twelve gauge slug


----------



## Sabre03 (Sep 24, 2004)

I used mechanicals for many years, I had terrible results. The last year I used mechanicals I tried rage, and was not impressed, so then I tried Grim Reapers they where bad too, and then I tried rocket broadheads which sucked to. Never had a good blood trail, and on 2 occasions if I had not seen the deer drop I dont know if I would have found it, because the blood trail was terrible. So I switched to fixed Blade. Now I shoot Slick Tricks and love them. Keep it simple. SLICK TRICKS Been shooting them for 4 years and never had a problem


----------



## Joe Archer (Mar 29, 2000)

A lot depends on your speed. If you can shoot a fixed-blade (like Thunderhead, Muzzy, Wasp), without wind-planing than you will kill just as many deer and save money in the process. If speed (wind-planing)dictates the need, you would have go to one of the (more expensive) aeorodynamic fixed blade heads mentioned above. 
In any case, I have been shooting Thunderhead 125's forever, and am generally impressed with the blood trail. 
<----<<<


----------



## TJPooleyMI (Sep 23, 2010)

My family members and I all use NAP Thunderhead 100s. They fly really well from all of our bows at various poundages and can punch through bone.


----------



## buktruk (Jan 15, 2004)

I have been using Grim Reapers for years and never had a problem with them at all. Very good results. I have occaisionally tried other heads both fixed and mechanical and always end up going back to the Reapers.


----------



## goblue20 (Sep 1, 2010)

I have a Mathews DXT as well but I'm shooting #65. I shoot the Striker by G5. They fly just like my field point and I have yet to find anything I dont like about them. I shot the Montec before I went to the Striker, and they were the same way. G5 always makes a quality product and until they give me a reason to stop buying from them, I wont. A buddy of mine recently bought the slick tricks and he loves them.

As far as expandables, I've been with friends on 3 different occassions where they failed. Enough evidence for me. I like the "no doubt" feeling that my fixed blade is giving me the same cutting diameter every time. I know this is a touchy subject and I'm not saying its bad to shoot expandables, they just arent for me.


----------



## snaggg (Jul 11, 2006)

I've had great luck with Spitefire 125gr
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ratherboutside (Mar 19, 2010)

I use vortex which don't seem to be popular here. did people have problems with these that I should be aware of? I haven't had any yet but if their is a major flaw please let me know.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## freezerhunter (Sep 27, 2010)

Reign broadheads are excellent choice, they fly like a practice head and pass through deer better then any head i have every shot.

another head i have been looking is the G5 T3 expandable it has a nice tip and sharp blades.

both are made by michigan companies, so thats a bonus too


----------



## Chuck (Sep 24, 2000)

Thunderheads are good and the sharpest I have used. If your looking for a shorter head then look at slick tricks. These are not as sharp as Thunderheads but they are sharp and leave a good hole.

Most of the G5's I have looked at are dull unless they have improved in the last few years. If you get those you need to develop a good sharpening system.

Look on Ebay sometimes you can buy a mix of heads in one batch and try out a few kinds easy and cheaply.


----------



## tikki50 (Oct 17, 2007)

well I switched to fixed blade this year, I ended up trying out some Muzzy mx3's for the price they're cheap and holy crap they flew great! No adjustments from my FP maybe a 1/2" low, nailed the bullseye first shot. They do tend to drift in the wind some so for windy hunts I keep a mechanical in the quiver. I do plan on hunting mostly with the MX3, this broadhead shot very good to me.


----------

